# Adding Hitch Tray Question To My 298Re



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 2012 Outback 298re. The unit came with a bycicle hitch already on the back bumper of the trailer. I was thinking of using the hitch to put one of those cargo trays on instead, since we don't carry bycicles. The cargo hitch would be used mainly for coolers. I looked up the weight capacity for the cargo trays (300 to 500lbs) but would that be too much for the hitch? I cant find the capacity for it anywhere. Im afraid of going down the road and after a few bumps, having the hitch rip off the bumper (its welded on). Anyone else use one of these trays? Thanks for all the help guys... and girls....


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The weight limit of the factory hitches is 250 pounds per the Keystone/Outback product manager. Thanks to H2osprayer for the link.

Make sure you take into account the fact that a bike rack is mounted pretty close to the bumper. A carrying tray not only weighs more, but also sticks out much farther, and induces torque in the bumper.

Personally, I'd not only keep the total weight (tray AND the contents you're carrying) under 250#, but go even lighter if possible due to the torque of the load being pretty far aft of the receiver.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I take advantage of the rear slide support brackets by putting a ratchet tie down on each side down to the basket. No bounce no strain on bumper. I do this with bikes too.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Try this --> Asked / Answered


----------

